# Rabbit Sitters



## LadyKat (Jun 13, 2011)

I just wanted to get ideas on what people do when they go away on holidays in terms of rabbit sitting.

I tried to find a quiet home where someone could take her to their place and that did not workout.

Now I am thinking of having someone come to my house, they can not stay, but would be willing to come for an hour or two each day, feed her, let her run around and play and make sure there is no obvious medical problems.

If there are any medical concerns I have a family member who will come get her, take her to the vets, pay for whatever needs to be done. The family member can't take her since they have 3 dogs.

What do you think, is this enough?


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 14, 2011)

That's perfect. Remember, it's a temporary situation, so it's fine for short-term.

What do I do? I take them with me :biggrin2:...I'm such a sucker.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 14, 2011)

Since my separation I have not been able to go on holidays. I didn't even get home for Xmas.

Having 4 bunnies is difficult to get someone to take care of.

I'm hoping to find someone to bunny sit for me, but like you know that isn't always easy. You have to trust someone you are letting into you home.

Susan


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with Erin and Susan. I prefer to have someone come to check on my bun while I'm away than taking her to some place she's not familiar with. What you've planned sounds perfect for me. I have a friend who used to have a bunny and we've thought about asking her for bunny sitting our girl ( but that's future plan ). Most of the time we try to figure out how to take Kimiko with us.  What can we do ? We's so addicted to our bun


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jun 14, 2011)

I have my neighbor watch her. He comes over at least twice per day to feed her and check things out and lets her out of her room for some playtime and extra treats. This works well for us and his little girl loves to play with the rabbit and feed her salad. I do find that she is much more destructive while I am gone but she is probably bored and she isn't hurting herself jsut the carpet.


----------



## LionHeadDad (Jun 14, 2011)

Having someone stop by like that would be fine. We usually take the rabbits over to my inlaws. Though if we go away together I've also just had friends come over and feed\check in on them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 14, 2011)

I am used to having bunnies stay at my place. So any time and for how long is no problem for me, as I am set up to bunnysit. I also foster rabbits for our humane society.

When I have to take some time off and be away. There are many friends who would bunnysit my Bebe. So I don't have to worry if that problem occurs. The only problem is who do I pick to leave my bunny with. :biggrin:

I think if you know anyone with a bunny, chances are they would be able to keep your bunny at their place.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, if you are leaving your bunny at another friends place. Make sure your bunny or their bunny is fixed. I know people that left bunnies at other peoples houses ended up having babies (rabbits).


----------



## Yield (Jun 14, 2011)

With me, the guy who used to baby sit me when I was young, who used to be my neighbor my entire life until five years ago, comes and stays at my house. (I consider him my brother.) He has no experience with rabbits but he is great with them, I just write him a long letter on what to do (every time, just in case), get a bunch of veggies before hand, and tell him to be sure to play with them but NOT handle them. I have never thought of the medical problems though. I'll need to start including that. (though we usually never leave for more than 3-4 days)

Good luck with finding one.. :] It's tough.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 15, 2011)

My Gran comes over and stays while we are away. She has owned rabbits all her life and she's always stayed here while we are on hols etc. or away at all bless her.

Don't know what we would do without her!!! 7 dogs, 2 cats and a rabbit (previously 2  ) would be a small fortune to kennel etc. not that we would want to do that at all. Too stressful etc. And can't say I trust anyone else tbh.

Jen


----------



## Tofu (Jun 23, 2011)

I pass Tofu over to my boyfriend  ...or the family if I'm traveling with BF. 

...not sure what I'd do if we all went on vacation together.. LOL.


----------



## bennibunny (Jun 23, 2011)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> ...I know people that left bunnies at other peoples houses ended up having babies (rabbits).


I'm glad you clarified 
I just got back from a five-day vacation for my brother's wedding. My roommate was nice enough to agree to take care of the bunnies, and it was perfect because the bunnies are used to her, and she's been around them often enough that she would notice if something wasn't normal about either of them.


----------



## LadyKat (Jun 23, 2011)

I just wanted to follow-up with you and let you know that I found Smudge a pet sitter. She will go to their house, he is a teenager of someone I work with. They have never had a Bunny before, but have a quiet room for her to stay in. Smudge has travelled with me to another house with cats and did great, but it will be new for her to not have me there, I have never left her for more than 1 day. My trip in July is 6 nights. However, the first night I will actually still be town giving the family a chance to ask questions if needed in the morning, and I think there is cell service where I am going so they should be able to call me at any time.

I have set it up with my vet that they will direct bill me any medical expenses and have given my mother and her partner the ability to make medical decisions for Smudge, or in the event of a true emergency where neither can be reached the vet can provided we are not looking at over 3K.

I have also set it up that if either Smudge or the family become to stressed out that my mother will pick her up and drop her off at my place and one of my friends will come check on her for a couple of hours each night and let her run around outside her cage.

Now I just need to create a custom bunny care guide for Smudge and purchase a play pen so she can get out and stretch at the pet sitters house. This is the first pet I ever had that required so much planning to go away.


----------



## MsBunBun (Jun 27, 2011)

I was on vacation last week with my boyfriend but I trusted my mom enough to take care of my bunny.

I wrote important notes on caring for my bunny, like what to feed him and how many times a day, how to clean the litterbox, when to let him out, etc.... and that worked just fine for my mother.

While you're on vacation, I suggest giving your bunny to a highly trusted friend or relative....preferably one that doesn't have a demanding job so that they can spend more time with your bun 
And like I said, make sure you write down an important bunny care guide for them! 

This advice, of course, is best for when you have one or two bunnies.


If you have more than two bunnies I would just suggest finding a very experienced rabbit owner to watch over your buns. Make sure you call the "rabbit sitter" almost every day to keep checking up!


----------

